# Utiliser samba en ligne de commande



## tsing (1 Avril 2006)

Bonjour,

Comme l'indique le titre, je souhaiterais utiliser Samba comme le permet l'interface de Tiger, _mais rien qu'avec le Terminal_ :rateau:

Non je ne suis pas fou, si je vous demande par exemple :

comment créer un utilisateur

comment l'ajouter dans Samba

comment le supprimer...
...c'est surtout dans un but pédagogique et scolaire 

Note : j'ai biensûr faire quelques recherches par rapport à Samba sur Linux, et j'ai remarqué que sur Tiger le fichier smbpasswd n'existe pas :hein:

Merci à vous et bonne anniversaire à Apple !


----------



## ntx (1 Avril 2006)

"man samba" te donnera quelques explications.


----------



## tsing (2 Avril 2006)

Ok, j'avoue qu'en même temps c'est la meilleur chose à faire pour apprendre. Je vais donc m'y mettre, avec un bon paquet de gâteau car c'est pas évident.


----------



## bompi (2 Avril 2006)

Oui mais les miettes dans le clavier ...


----------



## rizoto (28 Avril 2006)

J'ai les même question set man samba ne pas aidé du tout!!!


----------



## bompi (28 Avril 2006)

Ah ?  
Bon, commence par cette page. Il doit bien y avoir du grain à moudre, pour toi.


----------



## supermoquette (28 Avril 2006)

http://www.macdevcenter.com/pub/a/mac/2003/03/18/samba.html?page=3


----------



## rizoto (5 Mai 2006)

i l y quelques choses qui m'échappent

j'ai configuré mon smb.conf en mode user sur Linux et  sous Mac...

Tout fonctionne

mais il ya une grosse différence dans la config :

sur linux j'ai crée un fichier smbusers qui crée le lien entre l'utilisateur unix et l'utilisateur samba. c'est clair et net.


Sous mac j'ai rajouté pour chaque partage la commande valid user = xxxx


Pourquoi existe t-il plusieurs méthodes ? c'est bizarre non? 

La quelle vous semble t'elle la meilleure?


----------



## rizoto (5 Mai 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> http://www.macdevcenter.com/pub/a/mac/2003/03/18/samba.html?page=3



honnêtement SWAT c'est loin d'être clair. le mieux est de réaliser son smb.conf à la main


----------

